
Hard Disk Hacking (2013) - MindTwister
https://spritesmods.com/?art=hddhack
======
pd0wm
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6148347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6148347)

------
glabifrons
I remember reading this article when it was first published and thought it was
a fantastic piece of work. When it was later discovered that the NSA has been
doing this for years [0], the extent of their technical prowess really became
apparent to me.

[0]
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/02/swap_nsa_expl...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/02/swap_nsa_exploi.html)

------
markbnj
Very cool write-up, enjoyed reading the whole thing again.

------
ladzoppelin
I guess this is why secure boot is being pushed.

